# Notebook  Exo , oscura la pantalla led



## irqcomputacion (Ago 20, 2015)

Estimados me llego al taller una notebook EXO modelo: Mb40ii7. El problema es que la notebook enciende todo bien pero la pantalla led que posee se ve oscura, demasiado cero brillo. Tengo que iluminar con una linterna para ver que el sistema inicia correctamente. 
Ya estoy cerca de solucionar este problema. Las pruebas que ya realice son las siguientes: 

* enchufando la notebook a un monitor externo (se ve todo perfecto) 
* compre el flex nuevo por mercadolibre (el problema lo sigue haciendo) 
* conseguí una pantalla led con los mismos conectores y pasa lo mismo se ve oscura 
* no es el inverter de la pantalla porque al ser a led no lleva. 
* hay dos únicos fusibles que encontré en la mother y están bien
* el voltaje que ingresa a la pantalla led es de 18.75V. 

Alguien me dijo por ahí que mida las siguientes patas del conector LVDS

2= 3.3 V
3= 3.3 V
4= 3.3 V
25= 3.3 V
26= 0.1 V
27= 0 V
28= 18,78V
29= 18.78V
30= 18.78V

de esos pines me llama la atención dos que no reciben voltajes el 26 y el 27

Leí que posiblemente se quemo un fusible de la placa madre y por eso las luces led de la pantalla no reciben el voltaje correcto, para encender los led.
Esta notebook no es muy conocida conseguí el esquemático, el modelo de la placa madre es: MB40IA1 hay dos versiones de esta placa UMA y DISCRETA, el modelo de esta es UMA. Adjunto a este comentario agregue el esquemático de la placa madre.

Solicito ayuda para encontrar la falla.

muchas gracias ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2015)

Hola irqcomputacion, bienvenido al foro.

¿Verificaste el estado del interruptor o en algunos casos, el sensor de cierre de la pantalla? ¿Podrías colocar el número de parte de la pantalla?


----------



## proteus7 (Ago 20, 2015)

si ya compraste el flex entonces, como no encienden los led comienza por seguir  las pistas que alimentan esos leds no se si tenga inversor, pues dices que llevan leds, pero creo que los led van en serie, entonces debe llevar un voltaje alto.


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 20, 2015)

Hola Ratmayor gracias por la pronta respuesta, la verdad que estoy hace varios días con este tema y no encuentro solucionar el problema. ¿Cuál es el sensor de cierre de la pantalla?, el numero de parte de la pantalla es el siguiente: p/n: 93p5726


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 20, 2015)

el sensor es un pulsador que esta en la parte del teclado o en la visagra se cierre,,, probaste uno por uno los led para saber si prenden esa pantallas se sacan y se miden con una fuente externa y prende quedando un fondo gris yo que tu comienzo por las dos cosas que te dijeron *Ratmayor* y *proteus7*

créeme si no das a la tecla, crees que mirando ese diagrama logres dar con la falla. Yo no lo creo :loco:

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2015)

irqcomputacion dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor gracias por la pronta respuesta, la verdad que estoy hace varios días con este tema y no encuentro solucionar el problema. ¿Cuál es el sensor de cierre de la pantalla?,


El sensor de cierre es un pequeño interruptor situado cerca de las bisagras como dice SSTC o en algunos casos es un sensor hall accionado por un pequeño imán en la pantalla... Si esto falla, la notebook "piensa" que la pantalla está cerrada y por ende no da la orden de encender el backlight....



irqcomputacion dijo:


> el numero de parte de la pantalla es el siguiente: p/n: 93p5726


 Es una LP140WH1-TLA1, aquí adjunto te dejo el datasheet y así puedes comparar tus mediciones, aunque en lo personal, no vi nada raro...


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 20, 2015)

La pantalla ya la probé con otra notebook y funciona perfectamente los led.
En este modelo el sensor de cierre es un imán ya lo encontré, esta en la carcasa de la pantalla al lado de la webcam. Si llega hacer eso el problema tiene que estar en el circuito sensor.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## tiago (Ago 20, 2015)

Aparte de las comprobación que te dice @Ratmayor  también puede fallar lo siguiente:

El grupo LED de la pantalla. 
El fusible que protege la alimentación del grupo LED, el cual lo tienes muy próximo al conector LVDS de la placa.
 El driver del grupo LED que es un integradito de 5 pines que estará muy cerca del fusible y por tanto del conector LVDS de la placa.

Pero primero comprueba las tensiones en los pines 38, 39, y 40 *en el conector de la pantalla* (Debes desmontar el panel) y siempre medir en ése conector, no en el de placa. 
Siempre las mediciones con el equipo en marcha ... Ese grupo de tres pines son la alimentación de los LED,  debes de tener sobre  19 Volt con referencia a masa.
Si tienes esa tensión *con el equipo en marcha* probablemente te fallen los LED de la pantalla, pero si no, el problema viene de placa.

El pinout del conector del panel de pantalla es éste:
Cuidado con cortocircuitar pines o se estropea todo.



Saludos.


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 20, 2015)

Las tensiones 38, 39 y 40 llegan correctas 18,45 V. No llega un voltaje de 3.3V en la pata 1 de la pantalla.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2015)

irqcomputacion dijo:


> Las tensiones 38, 39 y 40 llegan correctas 18,45 V. No llega un voltaje de 3.3V en la pata 1 de la pantalla.


 Extraño, generalmente esos pines están en paralelo, así que si sólo alimentases 1, los demás tendrían tensión...


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 20, 2015)

y en la patita numero 1 de la pantalla ya que veo que no le llegan los 3.3V. ¿No hay manera desde la misma pantalla puentear 3.3V de otro lado?, ¿Puede ser que ese sea el voltaje que falte para que enciendan las luces de la pantalla led?. 

Lo que estoy seguro es que la falla no es de la pantalla led, ya que con la misma placa madre pobre varias pantallas led que tengo y con todas hace lo mismo muestran imagen pero sin la iluminación de los led, tengo que ver con una linterna detrás de la pantalla.

Seguro hay algún elemento en la placa madre que no envía la tensión necesaria a la pantalla, en el mismo LVDS tengo 0V(voltio) en el pin 27 el mismo corresponde a COLOR_ENGINE_EN, no se que significa.

Sigo agradeciendo a todos los que me están dando una mano.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2015)

irqcomputacion dijo:


> y en la patita numero 1 de la pantalla ya que veo que no le llegan los 3.3V. ¿No hay manera desde la misma pantalla puentear 3.3V de otro lado?, ¿Puede ser que ese sea el voltaje que falte para que enciendan las luces de la pantalla led?.


Verifica si en donde probaste la pantalla si llegan los 3.3V, sino, deberías comprobar el estado del flex, el hecho de que sea nuevo no significa que posiblemente haya venido defectuoso...


irqcomputacion dijo:


> Seguro hay algún elemento en la placa madre que no envía la tensión necesaria a la pantalla, en el mismo LVDS tengo 0V(voltio) en el pin 27 el mismo corresponde a COLOR_ENGINE_EN, no se que significa.


Color Engine Enable es una función en el que la pantalla gestiona la paleta de colores, pero es el chip gráfico quien decide si la habilita o no...


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 20, 2015)

los 3.3V están en la placa madre en los pines del *LVDS patitas 2,3,4,25 *y en la pantalla los *3.3V están en los pines 2,3,4*. Con respecto al flex tanto el viejo como el nuevo hace el mismo problema, pero bueno ahora me haces dudar voy a tener que desarmarlo.


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2015)

NO mires en el conector de la placa madre valores de voltaje porque no se sabe con certeza a qué corresponden.
Mira solamente tensiones en el conector del panel LCD que tienes el pinout y es el final del viaje para las señales.
Pincha bién en el pin 1 a ver, y si no, lo puenteas con el 2.
Si no tienes nada en la 36, que es el ENABLE de los LED tampoco se te vá a encender. Mide ahí.

En la página 20 tienes los conectores de placa, comprueba U502 y U503 que son las puertas que mandan las señales de enable.
Saludos.


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 21, 2015)

Hola recien acabo de medir la patita 36 "la de LED ENABLE ON/OFF" y mide 3.3V. Con respecto a U502 mide en todas sus patitas 3.3V



Otra cosa que quiero comentar es que cualquier pantalla led que uno mida de una notebook cualquiera el voltaje que ingresa a la pantalla es de 28V y en este equipo en la pantalla tengo 18.5V



Me puse a medir los 40 pines de otra notebook para comprobar los valores, los siguientes son los valores en voltajes de una notebook con correcto funcionamiento de pantalla led
1= 0
2=3.11
3= 3.20
4=3.20
5=0.40
6=3.21
7=0.50
8=1.22
9=1.14
10=0
11=1.18
12=1.17
13=0
14=1.23
15=1.17
16=0.45
17=1.18
18=1.20
19=0
20=0.38
21=0.38
22=0
23=0.34
24=0.34
25=0
26=0.31
27=0.31
28=0
29=0.30
30=0.27
31=0
32=0
33=0
34=0.27
35=0.27
36=3.20
37=0.40
38=11.27
39=11.28
40=11.28


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2015)

irqcomputacion dijo:


> Otra cosa que quiero comentar es que cualquier pantalla led que uno mida de una notebook cualquiera el voltaje que ingresa a la pantalla es de 28V y en este equipo en la pantalla tengo 18.5V


La hoja de datos de la pantalla dice de 7 a 21V así que está dentro de lo normal...


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 21, 2015)

Estos son los valores de voltaje de la notebook que no ilumina la pantalla led


1= 0.03
2= 3.25
3= 3.25
4=3.31
5=0.3
6=3.30
7=3.30
8=1.34
9=1.04
10=0
11=1.33
12=1.03
13=0
14=1.22
15=1.17
16=0
17=1.17
18=1.22
19=0
20=0
21=0.11
22=0.15
23=0
24=0
25=0
26=0
27=0
28=0
29=0
30=0
31=0
32=0
33=0
34=0
35=0
36=3.31
37=0
38=18.60
39=18.60
40=18.60


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 21, 2015)

Hola estoy pronto a resolver el problema, en el pin 35 (PWM) que marca "0v", le aplique con una fuente externa 3.3V y "LA PANTALLA ENCENDIO, CON IMAGEN PERFECTAMENTE". Ahora el flex por las dudas medi continuidad en ese pin y dio bien, queda descartado tema del flex. ¿De donde puedo sacar 3.3V, que no me traiga luego problemas con el apagado y encendido del equipo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2015)

PWM es el control de brillo de la pantalla, ¿Estás completamente seguro de que la señal está saliendo desde la tarjeta madre?


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 21, 2015)

Ya solucione el tema, muchas gracias a todos. Puentee desde la misma pantalla 3.3v a la patita 35 (PWM).


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 21, 2015)

Pero imagino que quedó el brillo al 100% y ya no se puede ajustar...


----------



## irqcomputacion (Ago 21, 2015)

exactamente tal cual lo que decís, pero bueno quedo con un buen brillo, no me quedaba otra ya que el cliente la necesitaba con urgencia, Gracias Ratmayor por tu colaboración, yo estaba perdiendo mucho tiempo buscando en la placa madre, hasta que me dijeron que busque en la pantalla y me pasaron el manual.


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2015)

Estupendo, @irqcomputacion
Es una solución poco ortodoxa, pero a veces no queda otra.
De todos modos @Ratmayor lleva razón.Si puedes procura erradicar el problema de raíz para que luego no te venga el cliente con pegas.
 Tooodo el mundo lo quiere urgente y a veces no cabe mas solución
Habrá que elaborar un "pequeño" manual con las comprobaciones, fallos y soluciones mas frecuentes para que no resulte tan tedioso encontrar las averías en éstas placas tan complicaditas.

Saludos.


----------



## midway_72 (Oct 21, 2019)

irqcomputacion dijo:


> Las tensiones 38, 39 y 40 llegan correctas 18,45 V. No llega un voltaje de 3.3V en la pata 1 de la pantalla.


buenas, tengo u problema similar, en los pines 38, 39 y 40 no tengo voltaje, ya cambie el flex y el inconveniente persiste, no encuentro fusibles quemados en el mother, no se para donde ir.-


----------

